# Parking lights won't turn off



## SilverGoat (Oct 30, 2004)

Evening fellow GTOers. I am wondering if anyone has experienced a problem with the parking lights not turning off after leaving the car. Twice in the last 3 days I have come home and they won't go out. It was raining both night. Yeah, weird, its Wisconsin it isn't supposed to rain at the end of December. It never did that this summer though. I tried everything I could think of. Locking, unlocking doors. Manually turning on/off lights. Restarting the car. Everything is dry under the hood and the fuses are as clean as can be. I can't se any corrosion around the block. I pulled the positive battery clamp last time and it seemed to reset everything. Tonight, no joy. Leaving the battery disconnected is the only thing keeping the lights out. Of course it is a holiday and I am gone for a day, but come Monday, I need my baby back and want to be able to trust it when I get to where I am going. There doesn't seem to be any code being thrown. anyone with any ideas? Thanks. Sorry about the long post. I looked at 2 other forums and Google and couldn't find this specifically listed.


----------



## doogles (Nov 30, 2011)

I've been having the same exact problem with mine. At first, disconnecting the battery fixed the problem, then one day I came out and they were randomly on again. Now disconnecting the battery doesn't make them stay off at all, they come right back on. Did you ever hear any other suggestions on the other forums? Did you ever resolve the problem?


----------

